# Sergeant David Enzbrenner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant David Enzbrenner Atchison Police Department, Kansas

End of Watch: Friday, December 9, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 24 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/9/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Committed suicide
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Sergeant David Enzbrenner was shot and killed while assisting a code enforcement officer serve a nuisance order at a home near the intersection of 12th Street and Division Street shortly after 4:00 pm.

A relative of the home's residents suddenly approached and opened fire without warning, killing Sergeant Enzbrenner. The man then committed suicide.

Sergeant Enzbrenner had served with the Atchison Police Department for 24 years.

Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Police Chief Mike Wilson
Atchison Police Department
515 Kansas Avenue
Atchison, KS 66002

Phone: (913) 367-5525
Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: Sergeant David Enzbrenner, Atchison Police Department, Kansas


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Enzbrenner


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------

